# Actors's New Sardar Get-Up



## Harleen Kaur (Sep 17, 2008)

*The turban is slowly and surely finding its way with our very own Bollywood actors*. After Akshay Kumar's super-duper sardar act in the blockbuster Singh Is Kinng, every actor worth his salt is donning the pagdi these days. By now its common knowledge that Salman Khan would be seen playing a sardar in Samir Karnik's multi-starrer Heroes and even chocolate boy Ranbir Kapoor is all set to play a sardar in Shimit Amit's next. Now the latest actor to don a pagdi is none other than cool dude Saif Ali Khan.

Saif was seen shooting in this completely new get up for his as yet untitled home production directed by Imtiaz Ali. The film pairs Saif Ali Khan and Deepika Padukone for the first time. The unit recently shot in and around the Lake Market area of Kolkata. In order to avoid any disruptions during the 4 day shoot, the hawkers, vendors etc. were given adequate compensation 

As for Saif's get up, the buzz is that he sports this look during certain flashback sequences in the film. Whether the audiences will warm up to this avatar of 'Chhote Nawab', only time will tell but going by the increasing number of actors donning a pagdi, we can't help but agree that Singh is indeed King.
:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 17, 2008)

Dear Harleen

Turban is not a problem Problem is beard.most of these actors are with trimmed or no beard


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Sep 17, 2008)

Turban is not a Sikh licensed dress


----------



## Inderjit singh minhas (Sep 17, 2008)

wearing a turban is reawakening of a human being. It is like entering into the world of the gods and search of true divine love


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 17, 2008)

wow! really smart comments! 
"Turban is not a problem Problem is beard.most of these actors are with trimmed or no beard    " (yep)
"Turban is not a Sikh licensed dress " (agreed)
"wearing a turban is reawakening of a human being. It is like entering into the world of the gods and search of true divine love" (i agree except for the second part which i think is completely weird)

:happy:
( i am serious BTW)


----------



## satinder singh (Sep 18, 2008)

guru fateh
i agree to first 3 remarks. my point is that the turban may not be our licensed dress code but it manifests the importance of keeping kesh intact and their well keeping. turban gave the feel of being a king , it was the sysmbol of supermacy when the normal citizens were not allowed much freedom in those times when dashmesh gave us the crown in the shape of turban. today when our youth are looking for role model they look towards movies. that is the reson of being happy to know that the top stars of the day wants to be seen with turban. it would make a LITTLE IMPACT ON THE PSHYE OF SIKH YOUTH TO HAVE SMART TURBANS TIED ON THEIR KESH. 
this i think is a blessing in disguise for the panth. it is giving us an oppertunity to project the sikh face to the worls at large.
bhullan di khima
akaal sahay


----------



## eropa234 (Sep 18, 2008)

You mean by wearing a turban gives you extra powers that others don't have. I have met many who wear turbans and do not have a clue


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 18, 2008)

eropa234 said:


> You mean by wearing a turban gives you extra powers that others don't have. I have met many who wear turbans and do not have a clue


Ya it does! I didn't have a clue until I figured out the reason I kept hitting stuff (car roof, chandeliers) on my head more than others, was because I had a turban on. :u):
I didn't have a clue that I never got gum stuck in my hair because of my turban.
etc etc 
:wink:


----------



## Saint Soldier (Sep 19, 2008)

bhagat singh ji:rofl!!::rofl!!::rofl!!::rofl!!::rofl!!::crazy:


:yes:


----------



## sahib (Sep 21, 2008)

Listen Bhagat ji. Our gurus died so that we would have this turban to wear as a crown on our heads. Its a memory of their supreme sacrifice. This turban signifies us Sikhs, our bravery. Thousands and hundreds of thousands of men died in the past to protect our right as Sikhs and as human beings to wear a turban in the 1984 massacre. Surely if you wear a turban you should know the importance of it and respect it, rather than make jokes about it.


----------



## kp_cool79 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dear all,
GUR FATEH
I am surprised that  even after sacrificing lives our ancestors and forefathers cant even tell these people the importance of our TURBAN.
 The first three commebnts are good but This Bhagat singh ji & Eropa 234 are really making fun of the things which was gifted by our Father Dashmesh PITA . thse sort of comments should be filtered  please.
Harleen you have rightly said that this is a thing to be proud of.
People from rest of the world will atleast come to know and will be able to differenciate between SIKHS and muslims.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 21, 2008)

sahib said:


> Listen Bhagat ji. Our gurus died so that we would have this turban to wear as a crown on our heads. Its a memory of their supreme sacrifice. This turban signifies us Sikhs, our bravery. Thousands and hundreds of thousands of men died in the past to protect our right as Sikhs and as human beings to wear a turban in the 1984 massacre. Surely if you wear a turban you should know the importance of it and respect it, rather than make jokes about it.


man why do you guys always get serious? 
BTW our Gurus sacrificed themselves so we could stick to our beliefs not specifically so we could wear a a turban. 
1984 people died so we could wear a turban? this is new!

Sure, respect a turban but stop twisting history and keep ur facts straight.

Sorry if I offended anyone!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 21, 2008)

and why is this under hard talk? no wonder people are getting serious.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 21, 2008)

Everything happens in cycles, Bhagat ji


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Sep 22, 2008)

<<Listen Bhagat ji. Our gurus died so that we would have this turban to wear as a crown on our heads.>>

i thought Turban wasn't the case for Nineth Guru..it was something else...guess?

<<This turban signifies us Sikhs, our bravery. >>

turban is also worn by Pathans, turks, malinese and nigerians..

so what does it signify for them?


----------



## Harvi3010 (Jan 15, 2011)

i recall one event which i will always remember as best comments for turban i ever got in my life. i was visiting a very English area in UK in 2010 summer. In a train from Poole to Southampton, one middle age Englishman came to me and asked me about my turban with due respect, he was trying to understand difference b/w cap and turban. i answered his queries and while leaving he said "You look majestic with turban, you look elite, very nice". well, these comments reflect what exactly turban gives you.... I personally believe that turban gives self confidence. Its a promise to society that you have someone who has values, who is ready to take responsibility and save truth. 
A Sikh boy may feel bit confused about wearing turban in his early 20's (because of young age, friend circle etc)but once you go ahead with responsibilities of life, turban becomes your identity. I work in very diverse environment with people from south India, Europe, Russia, Middle east  and i feel my appearance (my turban ) has contributed a lot in my success and the way i am accepted in my circle.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL @ my comments from 2 years ago.


----------

